# Beavis & Butt-head - New Season



## Hadrian (Oct 28, 2011)

Just finished watching the latest episode and it feels like it has never had a gap. Sometimes when things come back they seem like an imitation but this was exactly how B&B was, of course now they comment on TV shows but that's a natural progression seeing MTV mainly shows more reality TV than music now.

Also I often forget how these guys are actually smart arses that just do dumb shit. Even when the show isn't doing the "social commentary" thing and just doing stupid dumb childish jokes...for some reason I just can't resist but laugh just from how the characters pull it off.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 29, 2011)

This is airing now?

Crap.

I should find it.


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh man, the gym scene in Crying had me in tears. So good to have B&B back on TV.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 29, 2011)

Finally, something worth watching on TV now. Now if only Judge could find someone who wants to air King of the Hill.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 29, 2011)

damn i missed it thursday night that pissed me off...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 29, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Finally, something worth watching on TV now. Now if only Judge could find someone who wants to air King of the Hill.



I agree, I have to keep watching King of the Hill re-runs. As for Beavis and Butthead, I have to watch this since I missed the new episode.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 29, 2011)

You know, I _still _have Beavis & Butthead as my PC's theme and wallpaper.  I've had that theme in use since _before_ the original series ended. Been using that same theme for many years and many different PC's.    It's a totally self-created theme using some of their dialog samples and the wallpaper is a pic of them sitting on that ratty old couch.

Every time I boot my PC, Beavis screams, "AHHHHHHYEAH! I am the great Cornholio!  You have awakened my bunghole and now you must pay!    Of course most other sounds are B&B related too.....like for instance.....when you get one of those stupid pop-up boxes that has "OK" or "CANCEL" as your choices, Butthead says, "Pull my finger."  Emptying the recycle bin is Butthead saying, "Uh, thank you, goodbye (then a toilet flushes).   Critical errors (not actually heard since Win98) would have Butthead saying, "This sucks worse than anything that has ever sucked before."   Plugging in a USB device has Butthead saying, "Hey baby". Maximaze is Beavis, "yeah", minimize is Butthead, "Nope."  Finishing a download is Beavis, "Damn! We're smooth".  Stuff like that. True story.

So yeah, it's a safe bet to say I like Beavis & Butthead.  And yep, I watched the newest episode.  Recorded it on our PC too.

Anyone notice that it said Mike Judge's Beavis & Butthead, and not MTV's Beavis and Butthead?   Hopefully Mike got a MUCH better deal this time around.  MTV screwing him over about the rights was why the show ended last time.

I want more Cornholio episodes!  Those were great!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 29, 2011)

Rayder said:


> Anyone notice that it said Mike Judge's Beavis & Butthead, and not MTV's Beavis and Butthead?   Hopefully Mike got a MUCH better deal this time around.  MTV screwing him over about the rights was why the show ended last time.


Yeah straight away, they came to him to bring it back so he must have either asked for the credit or MTV added the name because he has the kudos. Its great how he's just allowed to do his thing with this show, I was worried it would be more censored but its been left intact.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2011)

I never saw B&B when I was a kid since I never had MTV on my TV 
Oh well, maybe its time to get in it...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 29, 2011)

Rayder said:


> I want more Cornholio episodes!  Those were great!


This.


Love the episodes where Beavis puts his jersey over his head and walks around saying he needs TP for his BUNGHOLE. 

I watched the new episode, it was pretty good.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad to hear the new season is good; I will definitely have to check this out.


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 30, 2011)

I loved it.

And Rayder, that theme you have going on sounds AMAZING. D;


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## bowser (Oct 30, 2011)

I remember when I was a kid the first time I watched this cartoon there was this one episode where one of them gets his finger cut off and there's blood pouring out and the other one takes the finger and sticks it up his nose! What a piece of shit cartoon. I never watched it again after that.


----------



## hellklown (Nov 4, 2011)

I just watched yesterday's episode and had a blast.
After almost dragging my brother and forcing him to watch it (he and I were fans from the original and were afraid that the new episodes were "infected" by the new format of the music video-less MTv), I'm glad to see that it's almost as if no time has passed since the last season. We also liked that the irreverent humor is still there (and how the show not only riffs videos now, but the abominations that pass as TV shows like Jersey Shore). Looking forward for the rest of the season and also looking forward for the return of Cornholio (y)


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 6, 2011)

huh. I feel like i might be one of the only ones here that dont like this show. oh well. Carry on. Im glad it makes other happy, at least. And its cool that their doing a reboot of an old cartoon.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Nov 17, 2011)

I nearly shit my pants when I read about this last year.  This show may have been the most influental telivision program in my life.  A comeback after so long gives hope to fans of cancelled programs everywhere although it would be more difficult with live action.  BRING BACK FIREFLY AND SLIDERS.  Firefly at least deserves a trek style film comeback.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 17, 2011)

Helpful Corn said:


> I nearly shit my pants when I read about this last year.  This show may have been the most influental telivision program in my life.  A comeback after so long gives hope to fans of cancelled programs everywhere although it would be more difficult with live action.  BRING BACK FIREFLY AND SLIDERS.  Firefly at least deserves a trek style film comeback.



Firefly got it. Unfortunately, no one went to see Serenity.


----------



## hellklown (Nov 18, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:


> huh. I feel like i might be one of the only ones here that dont like this show. oh well. Carry on. Im glad it makes other happy, at least. And its cool that their doing a reboot of an old cartoon.


Frankly, I think that it's the other way around. Most of the people I know do not like this show because they think that it pretty stupid (which I agree) and the style its too "ugly". I would not be a fan of the show if it wasn't for the age I had when I started watching it and the fact that it was a little controversial at it's time (and, of course, Cornholio).


----------

